# Building a portable track



## jowens2338 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello everyone,
First time poster,
I'm thinking about building a large track, for me at least (5' X 12' or longer, maybe).
Anyway, I want to make it so that you can have the track mounted on an A-frame with rollers, so that when it isn't being used, tou can tilt it on its side and roll it against the wall, out of the way. 
Another thought is to build it in sections, with legs and unhook the sections and store it when not in use.
The question is, has anyone done this? Are there pictures?
On the section type of table, I would be using Tomy sectional track. Which is best, cutting the pieces of track into and having them come together as the table is slid together, or just remove those pieces of track that go across the seams?
If this doesn't make sense, ask.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

maybe something like a used pingpong table frame....


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Sliding table sections together and having track connect at same time could be difficult, and having a piece of track overhanging the edge of your table when stored will surely get broken. Removing the pieces at the seams is possibly your best method. You can even modify these pieces that span the seam to make them semi-drop-in.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Slide the table together elaving the track pieces out.

Cut all locking devices off of track.

When tables are secured and bolted together, lay the track pieces or drop them into place.

Solder power taps to drop in track pieces and plug them in.

Screw drop in track pieces into place.

Reverse for dismantling.

Gone Gonzo


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, whichever way you decide to bring this track together, just remember to post pix of your build. If you don't know, we're a visual bunch here.  

Good luck and have fun! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I bought a folding banquet table from Sams several years ago so I would have a portable table.
Russell


----------

